# Luggage allowance on the Canadian



## thully (Jul 12, 2022)

I was looking at taking a trip on the Canadian, and one thing I noticed is the luggage allowance on the Canadian for Sleeper Plus passengers. Whereas on Amtrak and VIA Corridor service (and even Economy on the Canadian) passengers are allowed to bring a large bag up to 50lb, only smaller (25lb or less) bags are allowed in Sleeper Plus. I’d be gone for at least 2 weeks on this trip so would want a bigger bag. Obviously you can check it, but then you don’t have that available to you for the duration of the trip. 

How do people typically deal with the luggage allowances on this train? It seems like It would be difficult to carry around two roller bags (one large, one small or even 2 small under the limit) to and from the station on your own, and with the trip being 4 days I’m not sure stuffing everything in my backpack will work. For those traveling with more than one person this may be easier, but I’m just trying to get an idea of what people typically do for this…


----------



## pennyk (Jul 12, 2022)

I managed in December 2011 with a roller bag and back pack. I wore my coat (since it would not fit in my bag) and when I did not need it, I tied it around my waist. I took the Canadian from Tornoto to Vancouver, then Amtrak to Seattle, then Martinez, the CZ to Chicago and back to Florida. I guess I was gone about 2 weeks. My bag was with me the entire trip.


----------



## dadonatrain (Jul 12, 2022)

I did a trip almost like Pennyk’s itinerary. I needed a large bag for all my medical stuff but I checked it at Toronto. For carryon, I had a backpack (full!) and a reusable grocery bag (also full!) and it was enough for me. It takes thought to pack what you need on board and stow the stuff you can live without for the time the big bag is unavailable but it’s doable. For me, I’m insulin dep diabetic and I wear two med devices that have to be changed regularly, so btwn what I needed on board and the rest of them I needed on the rest of my two week trip that was the main reason just a backpack wouldn’t have come close. The reason for the grocery bag was, er, um, cuz I made a quick visit to a wine shop in Toronto before boarding the train for Vancouver!


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 12, 2022)

I don't have experience with this particular item, but just as an example:


https://www.amazon.com/Suitcase-Adjustable-Attachment-Accessories-Together/dp/B07P1Y7R3T?th=1



Pack what you need in the smaller of 2 bags, and when you get to the station unstrap them and check the larger one. Use a backpack or over-the shoulder duffle if you can't get everything you need on the train into one bag. You could even stuff the duffle into your checked bag if necessary and take it out before you check it.

There are also duffels that fold into themselves. It's a bit awkward, but at the station you can transfer things you need from your big bag before checking it. This one folds into a 7" square:



My larger carry-on roller has a built-in strap for attaching a smaller carry-on. (I used to use it on flights, but now it's over the limit for many.)


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 12, 2022)

I have a larger suitcase (not airline carry on size, but fits Amtrak carry on limits) that is my main suitcase that I always carry on to Amtrak, putting it on the downstairs rack on Superliners and in the above door cubby in Viewliners.

VIA's sleepers don't have either kind of space for luggage and in room space is very, very limited.

I have a small-ish collapsible fabric duffel that I use for clothes and toiletries during the ride that fits neatly in the small luggage cubby over the "combolet" in a Manor roomette, and I check the larger piece.

Packing at home, I put the collapsed duffel in my suitcase. The evening before I get on the Canadian, I pull my toiletries and 4 days worth of clothes and pack them in the duffel to carry on. After getting off the train, I reverse the process.

Like you, my trips when taking the Canadian are about two to three weeks. I start with 7-9 days worth of clean clothes, enough to get me to my first laundromat.

Here is a picture of my black and turquoise duffel in the cubby:


----------



## MccfamschoolMom (Jul 13, 2022)

zephyr17 said:


> I have a larger suitcase (not airline carry on size, but fits Amtrak carry on limits) that is my main suitcase that I always carry on to Amtrak, putting it on the downstairs rack on Superliners and in the above door cubby in Viewliners.
> 
> VIA's sleepers don't have either kind of space for luggage and in room space is very, very limited.
> 
> ...


I assume your picture is from a roomette on the Canadian? I wonder what the luggage space is like in a bedroom on the Canadian? Or in the berths? (Not having an electrical outlet to recharge devices in the berths would stink a bit, but it might be possible to book 2 lower berths, which would minimize climbing for a "seasoned citizen" couple like my hubby and me.)
I do appreciate actually seeing where one would store luggage in a VIA roomette, though, as that's one part of the "room tour" which has seemed to be missing from YouTube videos I've watched about the Canadian.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 13, 2022)

Yes, that is a Manor roomette. I am not sure about storage in a Double Bedroom, it has been some years since I have been in one, but no Sleeper Plus accommodation has a lot of storage space.

The only storage space in open section berths is beneath the seats.

Finally, VIA doesn't use the traditional "rail fare plus accommodation charge" system that Amtrak still uses (despite the fact they sort of try to hide it now). VIA has shifted entirely to per person pricing. The cost of two people in two roomettes ("cabins for 1" in VIA-speak) is exactly the same as two people in a Double Bedroom ("cabin for 2"). I might suggest that two roomettes might be the best solution for you and your spouse, it costs the same and eliminates any climbing. If you call, VIA should be able to book roomettes across the aisle from each other.


----------



## Mike Lyons (Jul 15, 2022)

If you are booking a cabin for 2 then call and see if Cabin F is available . It is about 18 inches bigger which doesnt sound like a lot but every inch counts . We did Toronto to Jasper and we brought one carry on , a duffle bag and a reusable shopping bag and had plenty of room . Remember you do not need to dress up for any meals , it is very casual .


----------



## thully (Jul 15, 2022)

I am in a cabin for 2 - was looking for a cabin for 1 since I’m traveling alone but the discounted fare was only available for the larger room (and that with the upcharge was lower than the undiscounted fare for the cabin for 1). Honestly may be glad I got the larger room given that I’m staying on for the full Toronto-Vancouver. May have to call about room F - given that discounted cabins for 2 are still available there may be a lot of rooms still open.


----------



## zephyr17 (Jul 15, 2022)

Yeah, go ahead and call. VIA agents are generally good about things like that. Can't hurt.


----------



## Mike Lyons (Jul 15, 2022)

thully said:


> I am in a cabin for 2 - was looking for a cabin for 1 since I’m traveling alone but the discounted fare was only available for the larger room (and that with the upcharge was lower than the undiscounted fare for the cabin for 1). Honestly may be glad I got the larger room given that I’m staying on for the full Toronto-Vancouver. May have to call about room F - given that discounted cabins for 2 are still available there may be a lot of rooms still open.


Also when you call see if there are cabins in the back of the train in car 117 or 118 . It is a lot less busy back there and we never had a problem getting a seat in the dome car . The dome at the front of the train was packed solid every time we checked .


----------

